

Microsoft Discontinues All Current Zunes - antdaddy
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/09/zune-discontinues-all-current-zunes/

======
acg
Outside tech circles, I'm not sure I know anyone who knows what a Zune is.

~~~
dannyr
When I was traveling in Central America last year, I saw a number of Israelis
with Zunes.

